# Packing.org



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone else having a problem get onto packing.org. Is there server down?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope can't get in..must be them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have read that their site goes down quite a bit - apparently they have been having issues all this year. There is another similiar website - but I do not remember the URL. Apparently, everyone has migrated there because of the server problems the Packing site has been having...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If you recall that site please let us know. Thanks


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.handgunlaw.us/

I have started using this site since the probelms started with packing.org they probalby just outgrew themselves. I have also heared that handgunlaw.us is more up to date anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> http://www.handgunlaw.us/
> 
> I have started using this site since the probelms started with packing.org they probalby just outgrew themselves. I have also heared that handgunlaw.us is more up to date anyway.


Dats da one!  :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks!	:smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Thanks!	:smt023


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

handgunlaw has replaced PDO as the 'go to' spot on the net for state by state gunlaws. PDO has been outdated for some time.


----------



## Gary Slider (Oct 21, 2006)

*UP to Date Info at Handgunlaw.us*

Handgunlaw.us. is the Premier CCW Info site on the net today. I use to do the vast majority of the updating to packing.org. Now I am part owner of Handgunlaw.us..

If you want a map that show where you are legal go to Handgunlaw.us. and click on "Create License Map". Mark the boxes of the states you have permits from and then click "Build CW Map. The map that appears shows which states you can carry in. You must use Internet Explorer. The other browsers will not support layering of images so the maps will not stack and show all the states you are legal in. Layering has been around for years and the other browsers just didn't design it into their browser.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Gary Slider said:


> Handgunlaw.us. is the Premier CCW Info site on the net today. I use to do the vast majority of the updating to packing.org. Now I am part owner of Handgunlaw.us..


Thanks for your good work. Welcome to this site. Hope you join in and talk a bit.

WM


----------



## Gary Slider (Oct 21, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the kind words. I have to say I don't post that much. I spend most of my time looking at boards and what others post to keep up on changing laws so that Handgunlaw.us stays up to date. That takes most of my time I spend on the net.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Gary Slider said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I have to say I don't post that much. I spend most of my time looking at boards and what others post to keep up on changing laws so that Handgunlaw.us stays up to date. That takes most of my time I spend on the net.


Hey Gary, thanks for your service to all CCW holders to help us comply with the law.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Packing.org has installed new servers and are now back and running.


----------

